# Kicks Hi Flyer 12ga Browning Invector DS Smoke waterfowlchoke



## AnnOaks88 (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm selling my Kicks Hi Flyer improved modified waterfowl choke- it fits all 12 gauge shotguns with the Browning Invector DS threading.

Good condition, silver. Worked great, just got rid of the shotgun.

50$

Website shows it here: https://www.kicks-ind.com/products/browning-invector-ds-high-flyer-12g-choke-tube

Message me for more details. Out of Davis County.


----------



## Hugofirst1994 (Sep 4, 2020)

Great


----------

